
Amazon Go grocery store opened and we accidentally stole a yogurt - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/22/amazon-go-grocery-store-opened-and-we-accidentally-stole-a-yogurt.html
======
cimnine
I guess the risk of missing an item is about the same as the risk of theft in
regular stores, if not lower. So they just calculate it in. At least one can
now only steal everything (as in not being registered) or nothing;
deliberately stealing one or two things seems to be a thing of the past with
their concept.

------
WheelsAtLarge
I suspect it's only a matter of time before there is a bunch of people that go
in and empty the place out. Unfortunately, you can get rid of cashiers but you
can never get rid of security.

BTW, if you ever wonder what jobs will survive the coming automation era then
look into security. Jobs in security will never go away. They will change but
they will never go away.

~~~
bastawhiz
I think "emptying the place out" is probably unlikely. They still have people
that work there. But I think it's probable that there will be times when
someone finds a clever new way to lift items without paying. I can't imagine
things like that will be difficult to quickly stop.

------
grangerg
It seems yogurt is a problem for Amazon. They also "sort of" stole a yogurt in
the ArsTechnica article. :)

------
rurban
Seems like a planted story to me, something they planned for publicity. Or
maybe I'm just too critical.

